# You see them everywhere



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I have only been a member of this addictive Forum for a short time, and I am already seeing slingshot shapes all around me. Wife's spud peeler


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

thats would make a nice slingshot


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the Tic-Tac for ? Ammo ?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Would that be strong enough?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Its not a Tic-Tac bud. Just part of the peeler









Hrawk said:


> What's the Tic-Tac for ? Ammo ?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think so, but if it was used as a template for a cast aluminum version ( without the Tic-Tac extension ) it might be a keeper ?


whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Would that be strong enough?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to be the bearer of such upsetting news, but seeing potential forks in everyday items is one of the symptoms of advanced cattyitis. This condition is shared by most of us here, and though there's no known cure, it can be treated by frequently buying slingshots, bands, pouches, ammo, etc.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the diagnosis and prognosis pelleteer. I see that you have 2 letter LL's and a P in you name, perhaps a new sling design.







, these forks are more addictive than ' marching powder ' lol


pelleteer said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of such upsetting news, but seeing potential forks in everyday items is one of the symptoms of advanced cattyitis. This condition is shared by most of us here, and though there's no known cure, it can be treated by frequently buying slingshots, bands, pouches, ammo, etc.


----------

